# Great crs video



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Is that your tank? I really like the CBS.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

lol nope.

But I am curious as to why he has them in a nursery?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

For photo ops I guess. That's what I do you mine.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

